

Non Intrusive Phone Calls Coming to iPhone Soon? - foobar2k
http://shaiwininger.org/2013/01/05/iphone-non-intrusive-calls-coming-soon/

======
jmathai
Because phone calls, no matter how infrequent, are very important. As long as
the incoming call is from someone I know, I rarely opt out of answering.

It's the only synchronous action I have with my phone. And it's an important
one.

Now the UI from the post is nice. I like it. But voice calls can't be
"overlooked" as just a passing mode of communication.

------
greenyoda
The article's title is totally misleading. The article makes no mention of any
new iPhone feature that Apple is considering. Instead, it's just the author's
own advice to Apple on what they should implement.

